# Praise for a software supplier.



## Valvebounce (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
We are often quick to bash companies but lax to say the least when it comes to praising good service. 
I just wanted to pass on my experience with Allway Sync. I was using this software to keep my changes to my photos synced between a PC and NAS box, I had a problem and contacted their help desk. As I don't make any money from what I do I use the free for non commercial use version. 
I have to say their help was above and beyond what I expected for a free version user and their response was very quick too, problem sorted and they haven't made a penny from me. 
I will probably upgrade to the paid version at some point just because of their good will towards me. 
Hat off to Allway Sync for their excellent customer service. There are some large companies that could learn a lot from this supplier. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## jhpeterson (Aug 20, 2015)

I love to hear that sort of thing. Because of how well they treated you, I'll now look into Allway Synch. Hopefully, hundreds more will, too.


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 22, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hat off to Allway Sync for their excellent customer service. There are some large companies that could learn a lot from this supplier.



Nice tip. Will try out. Having a nightmare juggling LR, photo and editing files and across three platforms and several continents.


----------

